# R2o midnight madness sale this friday! New shipments ultra grade corals!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello
some crazy stuff comming in everyone, dont miss this shipment its set to impressss
-Closed today thursday due to shipments arriving i am unable to open the store

-friday hours - 7pm-MIDNIGHT
- friday midnight sale - buy 2 corals save 25 percent on all corals

-300 pcs of coral arriving today, all high end spectacular pcs. No sps this time, but lps and zoa lovers dream shipment. if you like euphyllias this will blow your mind. brains acans chalice, unreal acanthophyllia, zoas palys 
indo fish also comming as well

-friday hours - 7pm-MIDNIGHT
- friday midnight sale - buy 2 corals or more save 25 percent on all 

-HAWAII FISH TO ARRIVE TONIGHT AS WELL FOR SALE WITH THE CORALS FRIDAY 7PM - MIDNIGHT
achillies tangs, achillies hybrid tangs
mystery wrasse
flame wrasse males and females
tangs, kole , yellow, dussumeri, 
potters wrasse (beautiful)
rhomboids wrasse
dwarf yellow eels
flame angels
this is just off the top of my head there's much more then this i will try and post lists later today as well pictures of the livestock.

i hope to see you all at my door Friday, i hope the times chosen gives everyone the opportunity to be there. 
txt or call 905 808 4658


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you better have enough bugs and hands to pack 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!!!! but why do I always have to miss out


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hawaiian Fish Eye Candy.....*

Once again, I am proud to assist R2O in bringing in an exceptional shipment from Hawaii. Just look at the ridiculous COLOURS! The "teardrops" on the Achilles are HUGE and vibrant. The colours of the main body and tails of both GOLDEN BACK and Crosshatch (Male) triggers are blinding. There is a swarm of GOLDEN Dwarf Moray Eels that arrived. The wrasses that arrived are thick and active. Good Hunting everyone.

R2O currently has what may be the only SHOW size/specimen Hybrid Achilles Tang available for sale in Canada. A smaller counterpart also arrived with it. Acanthurus achilles x Acanthurus nigricans

I was also fortunate enough to receive the *LAST* 3 Captive Bred Latezonatus Clownfish that world renowned fish breeder Karen Brittain had available (at least for awhile). These 3 fish are not for sale and are destined to another breeder/private hobbiest in the GTA. Ms. Brittain has been exceptionally busy working with the "Rising Tide Conservation" and has not had the time to breed and rear her clownfish as of late. Fear not though; her Latz spawned a few days ago but it will be at least Autumn before any of her new Latz may be available. Even then; there is no guarantee that the GTA will see any with relative frequency. Drop by the store to have a look before they are picked up.

Coral Pics and Pics of Indo Fish to follow soon......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Hawaii Pics.....*

Additional Hawaii Fish Pics......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*"Sailfin Anthias" - Rabaulichthys squirei and Rabaulichthys suzukii*

R2O has been fortunate enough to have a few arrive. Not much is known about these Deepwater anthias (Rabaulichthys sp.) from Indonesia. 2 were brought in for a private hobbiest; however; Taipan/Red and Ryan has managed to procure at least 2 more to make available to R2O customers in general. Good Hunting Everyone.

Rabaulichthys squirei and Rabaulichthys suzuki have not been noticeably seen/available in YEARS.

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/07/14/sailfin-anthias-rabaulichthys-sp-close-video-displaying-male/

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/rabaulichthys-suzukii-a-majestic-sailfin-anthias

http://glassbox-design.com/2009/rabaulichthys-sailfin-anthias/


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Drool worthy to say the least guys!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Coral Pics/Teasers......*

Worthy Notes:

Exceptional Acanthophyllia - Meat/Donut Corals
A Sea of Gold and even Rainbow Euphyllia!
True Orange OCTOSpawns
Branching Orange, Gold, Green, Pink Hammers
Rainbow Wellso/Trachys
Bright Echinatas
A VERY Interesting Branching Bubble Coral?!?
Rainbow Symphyllias
Zoa lovers will be very pleased


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Worthy Notes:
> 
> Exceptional Acanthophyllia - Meat/Donut Corals
> A Sea of Gold and even Rainbow Euphyllia!
> ...


Can you post pics of the zoas please?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Can you pm me price ranges and will there be anything left by Saturday?

Over an hour drive for me so would like to have some info.

You guys are in the same mall as the super cut hair place? Open the parking lot door look to your right and that chain hair cut place is there?


Thanks


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

verano said:


> Can you post pics of the zoas please?


yup. ditto.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

The archillies have big orange spot


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

vaporize said:


> The archillies have big orange spot


yes that's a mature achilles tang. in juveniles that spot is small. It is gorgeous. Also a challenging fish to keep, especially early on, until it is acclimatized to the aquarium life, and eating prepared foods. Once adjusted, it does become hardier.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think Hubert of all people knows what it is and the proper care &#55357;&#56860;

Red/Ryan any more Scarface Blennies?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

As of closing this morning (midnight).....there are a LOT of very nice corals remaining. 

Apologies; no Scarface Blennies this shipment. We asked for Scarface Blennies, Hawaiian Schooling Bannerfish, and even Potter's Angels. None of these were available at time of shipping. We'll keep requesting these fish and keep you posted.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It would seem that Roger and I have the same taste (aesthetic) in fish. If you could please put my name down on your massive list.... I would love a Scarface blenny... or better yet 2- Is it possible to keep a pair of them?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*You're on the "List".....*

I'm not sure what the answer is regarding keeping 2 together. I've never had one personally. I think it would be ok. Regardless, you and Roger are on the "List" for at least 1  They are a little hard to come by.

Then again.....if we can manage to get our hands on Achilles Hybrids, Greenei/Kiri Triggers, Golden Back Triggers, Rabaulichthys sp. anthias, and other "Twilight Zone" fish.....I'm sure we'll come across some Scarface Blennies eventually.  It just takes a little patience.

P.S. - thanks for clearing up the (aesthetic) part wrt having similar tastes. LOL


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Big Red/Orange spot.....*



vaporize said:


> The archillies have big orange spot


Direct quote from my diver/supplier:

"Red, I'm afraid you'll be paying a little more for these Achilles Tangs. The Asian market has increased its demand for this fish significantly: _'Please send more black fish with nice long tail and big red spot. Bigger spot. Better. We take all.'_" 

The guy could have hosed me by not filling my order and shipping elsewhere or sending "lesser" quality Achilles. He literally sent Achilles with the biggest Red/Orange spots for us. Not to mention a Show size Hybrid one which he could have fetched an obscene amount of $ for in Asia. I give him full credit for looking after me. 

Quid pro quo down the road.....lol......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Red, 1 is totally fine...and actually preferable, it was this picture that caused a twitch impulse deep within me that stated "must get 2 of these..."


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes Jeff that is the pic that made me fall in love with these fish. I got one last fall (the only one) but he did not make it out of QT. There is little info on the care of these fish and they seem to be somewhat a rarity in the hobby since no one bothers to collect them. 

At least for a brief period I had two rarities in my posession...the Tinkeri made it and I'm beginning to think that I may end up with a Hawaiian species dominated tank by the time Red clears me off his *lists*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That's the problem with Blennies though eh... there are sooooo many characters and I want them all, it's really too bad that you can't really have more than one kind. That said I would think that if you had 2 Blennies of different body shape and swimming behaviour I think you could get away with it... ie: a Midas Blenny (swimmer) with a Starry (percher) or the like...

I can't seem to find much info on the Scarface either... today is my first encounter...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pictures.....*





Taken as it was being *hand fed*. It was literally allowing me to *pet* it!


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Man that golden back is sweet!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Wish I had a tank big enough for a golden back triggerfish. Such an awesome fish.


----------

